# Any 8''-10'' raw driver(8 ohm) reccomendations for ~120wrms?



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

I just picked up a Logitech Z-2300 2.1 computer set with a blown subwoofer from a buddy for $20. It has a total of four A/B chips from STMicroElectronics. Two TDA7296 chips, one for each full range([email protected] ohms), and two TDA7295 chips bridged together providing (120wrms-140wrms at 8 ohms bridged).

I am looking to replace the two full-range(believe them to be a 2.5'' TangBand full range) with either a pair of Fostex Fe103en or the CSS FR125SR drivers(along with their 1'' tweeter http://www.creativesound.ca/details.php ... RPLUSERT26 ).

From the reading I have done around online it is believed that the crossover for the full-ranges to be around 150-200hz(unsure of the slope). I believe the subwoofer channel runs full range. I'll be able to verify this weekend when I get a chance to mess with it.


So the plan is to make a pair of cabinets for the new full-ranges and to construct a new subwoofer enclosure. I am just unsure at woofer at this point. I would have though a 8"-10" 8ohm woofer for this application would have been a little easier to source.

Any subwoofer suggestions/recommendations?


Thanks in advance guys,

Kevin


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

Check out this tang band, seems to fit the bill nicely.  There may be better out there, but youll pay for it. Bang for the buck, this is my choice

Tang Band W8-740P 8" Subwoofer


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

cajunner said:


> how much do you want to spend, first, and do you prefer clean, but lower output or as much raw thump as you can get, without too much emphasis on quality?
> 
> I'd look into the penny jar and see where you want to go, because you can spend a lot or a little and it might only make a difference to your wallet as your ears will be happy either way.
> 
> you might spend 20 bucks on an ebay OEM woofer or you might spend 150+ on something like a Carver Sunfire True Sub Mini replacement woofer, (might be cool?)


this is true...


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

Well the OP did say he was going to construct new enclosures for both satellites and the sub...


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

Dang you guys took off with this thread lol! Like I mentioned before, I was planning to build a new subwoofer from scratch. I had listened to the system when the woofer was working and was hardly impressed. Very peaky, awful lowend extension, and was trivial finding prime room placement to even keep it audible.

I have been planing on building a little hifi setup for my bedroom/computer for awhile and was planning to run the FR125SRs or the FE103ENs in their own enclosures(obviously) of either a Denon or Onkyo bookshelf/micro receiver that I have been looking for second hand on ebay for awhile(If anyone has anything along those lines,LMK).

Those woofers you reccomended look prommising, but the two sub chips are already bridged at 8 ohms together, seeing a 4 ohm load a piece. I don't believe the chips would be able to drive the ohm load those 4 ohm woofers would present them with. I am looking for an 8 ohm woofer like mentioned in the first post.

I am not wasting my money by building these speakers/sub. If it doesn't work out then I can just run them off a receiver and seperate plate amp for the woofer down the road. I do beileve this logitec amp will be worth using for the moment and know it will be enough volume for it's intended purpose. I live with 3 other residents, and this is strictly a bedroom system. When we party, I got the PA speakers in the den. Not looking for extreme volume out of this set, but I am positive it will be enough volume for me 99% of the time. It will be atleast 2-4dbs louder than the original 2.5'' fr speakers on the same power.

I found these... I could run 2 of the in series at 8 ohms. Look to be OEM'd by Tangband but I have no way of knowing that. I could just build a 1/4 wave Transmission-line enclosure for not to get them going.

10" Subwoofer 4 Ohm

Combined, they would have 3.2 times the cone area as the original 8'' and are already more efficient drivers as it is.


Any thoughts?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I got some of those ED cheap 8's, the EHQS, that I would give you if you want something cheaper. Would just have to pay shipping. I could give you 2 of them if 2 would bring the impedance to where you need it. I do not remember if they are 4 ohms or 8 ohms, but they are NIB.


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

Just hooked a 6'' jbl bookshelf speaker up to the sub output and it isn't fullrange(it for sure has a LPF), but as of now I am unsure if it has a LPF/subsonic.


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Download and install WinISD. It has a test tone generator that you can use to play as low as 10hz. Start at 80 and work your way down in 10hz increments. At around 50 hz your output should start decreasing significantly.
> 
> We know for a fact this is tuned high, and we know for a fact subs played at high output levels with high tuning frequencies will unload if played far below their tuning frequency. If Logitech did anything right with this system, they'll have put in a high pass filter on the sub. If they didn't, well, that would explain all the dead sub drivers all across the internet in Z-2300 systems.



My ears are telling me me it starts cutting around the 30hz region, and is practically non-existent around 20hz. Crap.


----------

